

Looking for feedback on my ruby gem - scottsuch
https://github.com/scottsuch/capistrano-graphite
I&#x27;m looking for feedback, suggestions, or just a &quot;hey, I use this&quot; on my ruby gem. I&#x27;m pretty new to ruby but thought this was a neat way to get into writing some code. Let me know what you think.
======
scottsuch
Hey folks,

I'm trying looking to get some feedback on my ruby gem that allows you to post
events to graphite from a capistrano deployment. I'm pretty new to Ruby and am
looking for any critiques or suggestions or even just a "hey, I use that!"
Thanks in advance.

